# Need to replace cupholder



## chunkysause7 (Jul 11, 2007)

Ok you know the cup holder below the stereo player that slides out well i didn't like the way how they designed it and that it doesn't really hold drinks that well.

Is there another kind of cup holder that could fit in there with like a little but of fabrication?

I remember reading a forum on a 3gen maxima that they used a cup holder that has a bigger depth than the one stock one, but i don't remember what and where i found that. 

Can anyone help me??


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

fors taurus single DIN cupholder should work


----------

